

Ask HK: Is there a good SDK for developer keys? - samwyse

I want to add a developer API to a project.  You know, where someone provides their userid and/or email address and gets a developer key and a secret.  My choice are to roll my own, steal one from an existing project, or find an add-in/module.  Any of Perl/Python/PHP will do.  Unfortunately, I can't think of any search terms that don't return a crap-load of other people's developer key request pages.
======
iisbum
<http://apigee.com/about/products/enterprise> might be worth a look

------
wavetossed
Is there something wrong with type 4 GUIDs?

